# Personality type and theology



## Deleted member 7239 (Sep 20, 2017)

What effect does your personality type have on your theological convictions?

There was a related thread back in 2010 which revealed that most PB members are one of a few Myers Briggs personality types. Mostly INTJ, INFJ, & ENTJ. Each of these types comprise around 2% of the population.

Apart from making us all feel warm and special, and apart from debating the legitimacy of personality types, what do we believe causes this trend?

If you are curious of your dominant type here’s a 12 minutes test: (this isn’t a “Which Lord of the Rings character are you?” test— it takes your own perceptions of yourself and assigns a dominant type based on traits)

https://www.16personalities.com/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dachaser (Sep 20, 2017)

Romans5eight said:


> What effect does your personality type have on your theological convictions?
> 
> There was a related thread back in 2010 which revealed that most PB members are one of a few Myers Briggs personality types. Mostly INTJ, INFJ, & ENTJ. Each of these types comprise around 2% of the population.
> 
> ...


Just took the test, and graded out an an Adventurer type.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw (Sep 20, 2017)

In Soviet Russia, personality has _you_.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## arapahoepark (Sep 20, 2017)

Defender.
ISFJ, my personality I guess has changed slightly.


----------



## Afterthought (Sep 20, 2017)

Not all those who have Reformed convictions are on the PB. In my experience, those who hold to the Reformed faith are of a variety of temperaments and dispositions. However, those who are inclined to discuss theology on FB or PB tend to have some similarities in interests and free time, and they are of a handful of temperaments and dispositions. One can usually tell by the way a person is whether they would be interested in discussing theology on the internet. So my hypothesis (which you can feel free to test in a statistically rigorous way, controlling for sample selection, bias, age, etc.) is that personality type has something to do with the sorts of people who post on PB, but has little or nothing to do with those who hold to the Reformed faith.

Also, one needs to consider differences between male and female. In my experience, the probability that it is the men who discuss theology (like theonomy, paedobaptism, etc.) is higher than it is that the women discuss such. I'm not saying that the contrary is uncommon or unnatural, but generally, in a mixed setting, the men will tend to get together to discuss that sort of theology, while the women will tend to discuss more "practical" or "experiential" aspects of theology.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Ed Walsh (Sep 20, 2017)

Dachaser said:


> graded out an an Adventurer type.



Me too.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Sep 20, 2017)

Logistician. I regularly test out at the INTJ and ISTJ categories.


----------



## jw (Sep 20, 2017)

My result was _MEH _to the _n_th degree.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Deleted member 7239 (Sep 20, 2017)

Joshua said:


> My result was _MEH _to the _n_th degree.


I’m shocked that you aren’t super into this.


----------



## OPC'n (Sep 20, 2017)

I was ARCHITECT(INTJ-T). Not sure exactly how this relates to my theology.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LaurenC (Sep 20, 2017)

Romans5eight said:


> What effect does your personality type have on your theological convictions?
> 
> There was a related thread back in 2010 which revealed that most PB members are one of a few Myers Briggs personality types. Mostly INTJ, INFJ, & ENTJ. Each of these types comprise around 2% of the population.
> 
> ...


interesting, hadnt thought of this and how it affects our theology... hmmm, Ill go take the test.... 20 yrs ago I was an ENFJ, but I wonder if things change over time (and some of the scoring was sooo close, like I couldve been P instead of J, etc. Sometimes I hate the "in a box" feeling of only answering one way, when I can see it both ways sometimes, on these types of tests....


----------



## jw (Sep 20, 2017)

Romans5eight said:


> I’m shocked that you aren’t super into this.


I know. I'm surprised m'self.


----------



## LaurenC (Sep 20, 2017)

Well, havent changed, ha , ENFJ-T ( I was close on the J or T part) haha, nothing's changed in 25+ years! LOL!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 20, 2017)

I've taken this a few times before... got the same result I have always received: Executive.


----------



## bookslover (Sep 20, 2017)

Ah, the voodoo thread is back.

Next up: homeopathy, chiropractors, acupuncture, putting ketchup on French fries...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Cymro (Sep 20, 2017)

You got to put ketchup on French fries, and vinegar and salt!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw (Sep 20, 2017)

Cymro said:


> You got to put ketchup on French fries, and vinegar and salt!


I don't put ketchup on my fries. I put my fries in ketchup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dachaser (Sep 20, 2017)

Ed Walsh said:


> Me too.


Need to grab my Indiana Jones fedora and whip now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cymro (Sep 20, 2017)

With incredulity and astonishment I am, LOGICIAN (INTP-A). And I thought I was more of a 
MAGICIAN! Left wondering, but,my mother would have been proud of me.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TrustGzus (Sep 20, 2017)

ISTJ-A.

I agree with Ramon that I think certain personality types are more prone towards internet chat. It's not absolute, but it seems introverts gravitate towards it much more. We can unite and be together in our own private spaces.

I think the results might be similar in other theology forums that are not Reformed.


----------



## TheInquirer (Sep 20, 2017)

TrustGzus said:


> I agree with Ramon that I think certain personality types are more prone towards internet chat.



I don't know if it was 16 Personalities or elsewhere but INTJ is supposedly vastly over-represented online, especially on forums. So there is a bit of selection bias I think going on. (I say that as an INTJ) Probably a social outlet for introversion along with the desire to digest vast amounts of info I would guess.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## jw (Sep 20, 2017)

I knew a person once that scored LEGION, for he was many.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## bookslover (Sep 20, 2017)

Cymro said:


> You got to put ketchup on French fries, and vinegar and salt!



This is why the Welsh never conquered the world.


----------



## bookslover (Sep 20, 2017)

Joshua said:


> I don't put ketchup on my fries. I put my fries in ketchup.



When you get to the Pearly Gates, Josh, you'll find there's an extra charge of $34 for you to pay. It's the "ketchup on and/or in French fries" charge. Better pay up!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LilyG (Sep 20, 2017)

I'm an INFP. I'm weird. I also put ketchup on my ketchup. >.<

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ben Zartman (Sep 20, 2017)

They have seen fit to label me a Virtuoso, part of which involves me not caring what they think. Pretty accurate.


----------



## Cymro (Sep 21, 2017)

More importantly Richard, Sir Winston Churchill wrote, "the Welsh as a nation have never been conquered." Not by Romans, Normans nor Saxons. We sent them all away covered in Ketchup, which they thought was blood! It is still strongly held that a Welsh Prince discovered America, and converted them to them to the said embellishment. But the rest of the world have been playing ketchup ever since!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## bookslover (Sep 21, 2017)

Cymro said:


> More importantly Richard, Sir Winston Churchill wrote, "the Welsh as a nation have never been conquered." Not by Romans, Normans nor Saxons. We sent them all away covered in Ketchup, which they thought was blood! It is still strongly held that a Welsh Prince discovered America, and converted them to them to the said embellishment. But the rest of the world have been playing ketchup ever since!



Famous Welsh people: Tom Jones, Richard Burton, Hywel Jones. Trivia fact: Burton was Jones's cousin.


----------



## Cymro (Sep 21, 2017)

Also Antony Hopkins, Zeta Jones, and Hurry Ketchup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Sep 21, 2017)

Cymro said:


> But the rest of the world have been playing ketchup ever since!


Ha ha, not in rugby. Wales does not have the Rugby World Cup  Nor do you find 'Middle Earth' in Wales


----------



## Cymro (Sep 21, 2017)

Ah Stephen, you have forgotten that Gareth Edwards was knighted as the greatest rugby player of all times. Now that takes personality!! And it is the common opinion of all rugby nations, that to play in our stadium is the greatest emotional atmosphere to experience in the world let alone middle earth! Now that's national personality.


----------



## jw (Sep 21, 2017)

LilyG said:


> I'm an INFP. I'm weird. I also put ketchup on my ketchup. >.<


?!?!!!?!

Let me guess. You put ketchup IN your ketchup also?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deleted member 7239 (Sep 21, 2017)

*These personality tests are nonsense and don’t reflect anyone on this board whatsoever. *

*INTJ*
“INTJs often have a very snarky sense of humor. They enjoy using sarcasm and wit to create a well devised response. They have a natural way of seeing the humor in things that other people may actually miss. INTJs often enjoy the use of a good pun and can take pleasure in the skill behind it. Often their deadpan sarcasm can come across as serious, when the INTJ is actually very playful and just trying to be funny.“

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 7239 (Sep 21, 2017)

I read that the 2% of population that are INTJ types are the least likely to hold to a religious belief. 

So maybe those INTJ’s that have been saved are more aware of God’s sovereignty in their salvation. And since INTJ’s might read the Bible more scientifically they become Reformed as a result.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw (Sep 21, 2017)

The Bible does not box people into personality types, and giving any kind of serious credence to these boxes of classification automatically puts people into false constructs. The Bible speaks of fallen men, and a portion of those fallen men being chosen for redemption, secured by the doing and dying of the Lord Jesus Christ. ENTJ, INTJ, ABCD, TOMFOOLERY, never gets a single person 100% correct and thus provides nothing substantial in helping fully to understand them. 

The Bible, on the other hand, teaches that every one born of Adam is corrupt in every part of his being. And we see this illustrated from the scriptures, that the thoughts and hearts of men are only evil continually, and that we are born children of wrath, hating God, despising His commandments, enslaved to our lusts, and that even our best intentions and works are still much tainted with sin by way of wrong motives, wrong methods, wrong matters, whether in thoughts, words, or deeds, and that they, still, are nothing better than filthy rags. Most of the time, these 'personality type' denominators serve to excuse an individual's wrong behavior, because "that's just how they are." Yet, the Bible gives no such leave, instead, bidding us to be perfect, as our Father in heaven is perfect. 

So do we playfully scoff at such things ginned up by the brains of "psychologists" (_studiers of the soul_, most of which in our day, deny the validity of a "soul") and deride their knowledge-falsely-so-called as comprehending all or most of the truth? Well, we _should_. They have taken characteristics of people that apply to all mankind in general, some to a greater degree and others to lesser, and then systematized them to say "This person that has these dominant attributes is this personality type." Then, they work toward everything from there. But this is not how we must think. We must think biblicallly. We must take the revelation and commandments of God, and order -not only our behavior- but also our thoughts and words accordingly, making no excuses for our sins and infirmities in leaving off the responsibility thereunto. 

So, I reject the notion that my "personality type" has an affect on my understanding of theology, because I reject being boxed into a "personality type." We get our theology from the study of the Scripture, comparing Scripture with scripture, since it interprets itself, and finally, by the blessed illumination of the Holy Ghost, and this by degree over the course of our lives. If we are misinterpreting Scripture, it is due to our ignorance (often willful ignorance), not something due to some figmented personality type foisted upon us. Can these things affect our interpretation of Scripture? Yes, but _sinfully_ so. And I don't think it's according to some "personality type" that applies to multiple groups of people. We were all born depraved with our own particular proclivity or penchant toward certain sins and weaknesses, etc. They vary person to person. I think it's simply a wrong approach to give credence to the whole "personality type" limitation/distortion. 

WLC:

How doth the Scriptures manifest themselves to be the Word of God?

The Scriptures manifest themselves to be the Word of God by their majesty and purity; by the consent of all the parts, and the scope of the whole, which is to give all glory to God; by their light and power to convince and convert sinners, comfort and build up believers unto salvation. But the Spirit of God, bearing witness by and with the Scriptures in the heart of man, is alone able fully to persuade it that they are the very Word of God.​Jesus Christ is the light which lighteth every man that comes into the world. That is, we have _logic_, _reason_, _etc_. But a _saving _knowledge of God, a _theology_ unto life, is that which is imparted by the Spirit of God in the preaching, teaching by those Gifts God has given to the church (Eph. 4), or in our private reading (with right understanding), _etc_. If anything, it should create our _personality types. _Of course we, have temperaments, tendencies, and infirmities which affect how we behave, but we must subdue those for Christ and His Kingdom. The problem is thinking we can take up sets of these aforementioned temperaments, tendencies, infirmities, put them in a nice little box, and test people to place them in one, and filter everything through that. Far too complex for that.

Reactions: Like 3 | Amen 1


----------



## Deleted member 7239 (Sep 21, 2017)

Joshua said:


> The Bible does not box people into personality types, and giving any kind of serious credence to these boxes of classification automatically puts people into false constructs. The Bible speaks of fallen men, and a portion of those fallen men being chosen for redemption, secured by the doing and dying of the Lord Jesus Christ. ENTJ, INTJ, ABCD, TOMFOOLERY, never gets a single person 100% correct and thus provides nothing substantial in helping fully to understand them.
> 
> The Bible, on the other hand, teaches that every one born of Adam is corrupt in every part of his being. And we see this illustrated from the scriptures, that the thoughts and hearts of men are only evil continually, and that we are born children of wrath, hating God, despising His commandments, enslaved to our lusts, and that even our best intentions and works are still much tainted with sin by way of wrong motives, wrong methods, wrong matters, whether in thoughts, words, or deeds, and that they, still, are nothing better than filthy rags. Most of the time, these 'personality type' denominators serve to excuse an individual's wrong behavior, because "that's just how they are." Yet, the Bible gives no such leave, instead, bidding us to be perfect, as our Father in heaven is perfect.
> 
> ...



I agree with you. But there are a lot of scientific truths not contained in scripture. They aren't saying that there are 16 types of people period. All of these traits are on a varying scale and are describing behavior.

You are unique Joshua and for that we are thankful that there aren't more of you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JimmyH (Sep 21, 2017)

Joshua said:


> The Bible does not box people into personality types, and giving any kind of serious credence to these boxes of classification automatically puts people into false constructs. The Bible speaks of fallen men, and a portion of those fallen men being chosen for redemption, secured by the doing and dying of the Lord Jesus Christ. ENTJ, INTJ, ABCD, TOMFOOLERY, never gets a single person 100% correct and thus provides nothing substantial in helping fully to understand them.


The results of these various personality types remind me of decades ago when I used to read my Scorpio horoscope. The characteristics were designed to be basically attractive to the reader no matter which 'sign' they fell under. When I took the test in 2013 I posted that I came up INTJ, this time I have identical characteristics for that and ISTJ. The questions are many times ambiguous and it is indeed a bit of tomfoolery. As I said in the last thread, quoting Popeye the Sailorman, "I yam what I yam, and that's all that I yam."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JimmyH (Sep 21, 2017)

bookslover said:


> *Famous Welsh people*: Tom Jones, Richard Burton, Hywel Jones. Trivia fact: Burton was Jones's cousin.


The Reverend D. Martyn Lloyd-Jones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 7239 (Sep 21, 2017)

Horoscopes are based on which month you are born and personality types are based on your behavior. They are simply classifying types of people by their behavior. Some people are less agreeable and pessimistic than others for example.

Read the description of another personality type (ENFP for example) and see if it describes you to prove that they aren't all fortune cookies.

My original point was that our personality type does effect our reading of scripture and how we relate to people. Being aware of it might benefit us and help us understand other types of people more effectively.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Inactiver user19912 (Sep 21, 2017)

During my time at Covenant Seminary it seemed like all I heard was "What's your Myers-Briggs?" It seems like it's the main diagnostic the PCA uses for church planting, although I'm positive someone will come and correct me. I'm not a fan of that kind of pigeonholing as it's pragmatism masked with "science" but it seems like it's the "in thing." 

I agree with Josh's comments above. But then again, I know his pastor well and we're of like mind on these things, so I'm not surprised that Josh's comments are what they are.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw (Sep 21, 2017)

USNCerGuard said:


> During my time at Covenant Seminary it seemed like all I heard was "What's your Myers-Briggs?" It seems like it's the main diagnostic the PCA uses for church planting, although I'm positive someone will come and correct me. I'm not a fan of that kind of pigeonholing as it's pragmatism masked with "science" but it seems like it's the "in thing."
> 
> I agree with Josh's comments above. But then again, I know his pastor well and we're of like mind on these things, so I'm not surprised that Josh's comments are what they are.


So, Mr. Lacy, what _*IS*_ your Myers-Briggs?


----------



## Cymro (Sep 21, 2017)

Nice one Jimmy, now there's a personality. Fitted by upbringing to be a Harley Street specialist, but fitted by God to be a preacher. Never received a knighthood off the Queen, but crowned by the King of Kings. Even NZ recognised him!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Inactiver user19912 (Sep 21, 2017)

Joshua said:


> So, Mr. Lacy, what _*IS*_ your Myers-Briggs?



I believe I was revealed to be a "JERK," a lesser known, but no less relevant, profile.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## arapahoepark (Sep 21, 2017)

bookslover said:


> Famous Welsh people: Tom Jones, Richard Burton, Hywel Jones. Trivia fact: Burton was Jones's cousin.


You forgot to mention the best James Bond was Welsh!!!


----------



## Deleted member 7239 (Sep 21, 2017)

I don't believe in pigeonholing people as "Welsh people" because its not in scripture.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## jw (Sep 21, 2017)

It is not Welsh with thy sole.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LilyG (Sep 21, 2017)

Adam Ruins Everything - Why the Myers-Briggs Test is Total B.S."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Post Tenebras (Sep 21, 2017)

Personality tests are humanistic tools with no biblical warrant or justification. I don't like them in the secular realm, but I acknowledge their statistical efficacy as predictors of success in particular vocations. In my career I have seen them misused as often as I have seen them properly applied. 

I vehemently oppose them as screening tools for church office or ministry positions.


----------



## Gforce9 (Sep 21, 2017)

USNCerGuard said:


> I believe I was revealed to be a "JERK," a lesser known, but no less relevant, profile.



Test says I'm an imbicil.....hahahahaha...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deleted member 7239 (Sep 21, 2017)

Post Tenebras said:


> Personality tests are humanistic tools with no biblical warrant or justification. I don't like them in the secular realm, but I acknowledge their statistical efficacy as predictors of success in particular vocations. In my career I have seen them misused as often as I have seen them properly applied.
> 
> I vehemently oppose them as screening tools for church office or ministry positions.



I agree with you and don't think they should be used for any other purpose other than to help us understand and deal with other people effectively. I am opposed to "spiritual gift" assessments as we probably all are, but I don't view personality types the same and I don't think that is their intended purpose anyway. They can be useful to a degree in understanding our fellow man and why he does what he does. 

Before the Myers-Briggs test existed, there were personality traits which could be observed. I don't think measuring these traits is witchcraft. It's simply assigning a value to a behavioral trait. All scientific observation is man-made and of course subject to error, but interesting all the same.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jwithnell (Sep 21, 2017)

Usually tested out INTJ. And I prefer mayo on fries  Ketchup is for lousy eggs at a greasy spoon.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gforce9 (Sep 21, 2017)

jwithnell said:


> Usually tested out INTJ. And I prefer mayo on fries  Ketchup is for lousy eggs at a greasy spoon.



Lousy eggs....that's great Jean!


----------



## LilyG (Sep 21, 2017)

jwithnell said:


> Usually tested out INTJ. And I prefer mayo on fries  Ketchup is for lousy eggs at a greasy spoon.



Ah yes, mayo is way better!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Physeter (Sep 21, 2017)

INTP-A Logician. Perhaps that is why Reformed theology makes the most sense to me.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BGF (Sep 21, 2017)

I was recently reinstalled to active duty as a deacon (although I never really was inactive) and I have to take one of these stupid tests soon. Leadership wants all officers to take it. I thought about abstaining but I'll go ahead and do it to keep the peace. I will however voice my opinion, respectfully of course. I may post my results here, unless I flunk the personality test. That would be embarrassing.


----------



## Physeter (Sep 22, 2017)

I believe the worst test out there is the four personality types by Littuar with- sanguine, choleric, melancholy, and phlegmatic. This is based on the Greek temperaments which is not scientific at all. The concept of the four temperaments dates back to the days of the Greek physician Hippocrates (400 BC). He postulated that our personality traits were based on the levels of our bodily fluids.
The Brigs Meyer is based more on modern physiology which is not a precise science.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bookslover (Sep 22, 2017)

Cymro said:


> Nice one Jimmy, now there's a personality. Fitted by upbringing to be a Harley Street specialist, but fitted by God to be a preacher. Never received a knighthood off the Queen, but crowned by the King of Kings. Even NZ recognised him!



And he never put ketchup on his French fries, like a true Christian.


----------



## Physeter (Sep 22, 2017)

I don't use any ketchup on my fries at all--what does that make me?


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Sep 22, 2017)

Cymro said:


> And it is the common opinion of all rugby nations, that to play in our stadium is the greatest emotional atmosphere to experience in the world let alone middle earth!


It sounds a bit like Dr Lloyd-Jones comment that the Welshman likes his singing in a similar way to the Englishman liking his beer


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Sep 22, 2017)

arapahoepark said:


> You forgot to mention the best James Bond was Welsh!!!


Still cannot compare to Dr Lloyd-Jones though


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Sep 22, 2017)

Cymro said:


> Nice one Jimmy, now there's a personality. Fitted by upbringing to be a Harley Street specialist, but fitted by God to be a preacher. Never received a knighthood off the Queen, but crowned by the King of Kings. Even NZ recognised him!


Ah Jeff I shall have to admit defeat  Dr Lloyd-Jones has been a spiritual father to me in many ways.

But NZ rugby is on a terrible moral decline. I heard on the news here that a major NZ rugby organisation had completed a 'rainbow' certified course so they are now a gay 'friendly' organisation. Shameful. But was encouraged by a sermon of the good Doctor. Have been listening to a powerful sermon on the 'Irrationality of unbelief'. Powerful and very relevant for our wicked generation https://www.mljtrust.org/sermons/the-irrationality-of-unbelief/


----------



## Deleted member 7239 (Sep 23, 2017)

No matter how we measure our baseline personality and behavioral traits (optimism, conscientiousness, neuroticism, etc.) -- I think we can all agree they do exist. Understanding one another is important if we are to relate to one another effectively. All this being said, our personality is not our identity since our identity is in Christ alone. Personality theory was developed by ungodly men such as Jung and Freud, but so much science, literature, etc. has been furthered by very intellectually gifted ungodly men and we can learn from them. We always realize that all scientific truth belongs to God and all intellectual gifting is from him.

My original point was to simply state that we each see the world through the lens of our own personality and being aware of that is probably a good idea. Going through life expecting everyone to be like us isn't reality. 

http://headhearthand.org/blog/2017/09/18/godliness-is-not-your-personality/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jwithnell (Sep 23, 2017)

In one leadership course I did, the test results showed your "usual" type and another for under stress. It made sense that I go into commander mode when stressed.


----------



## Silas22 (Sep 24, 2017)

ENTP- The Debater.


----------



## Held Fast (Sep 25, 2017)

I have MBTI's from before regeneration, and several since; there was a radical shift between pre and post, which was meaningful to me. However over time, my score has flattened to the middle to where I can flip across the middle depending on where my head is that day ... I've taken it a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

